
Crawly – Control your broken pages with confidence in a better way - omegion
https://crawly.app
======
logifail
Onboarding is easy, although the URI does look a bit strange
("[https://app.crawly.app"](https://app.crawly.app"))

[added] Don't understand the pricing structure, though. 2 sites is free, 4
sites is €5/month?

